# Renew Life Ultimate Flora!



## 17317 (Jan 15, 2007)

I had been having diahrea for the last 5 1/2 months. Nothing seemed to work. All tests were done including blood and stool. Just like most people on this board, I was desperate for help. My doctor told me to go to alternative food store and buy Renew Life Ulimate Flora. Started seeing results within 3 days. This was after calcuim, many OTC and prescription meds. The calcuim seemed to help slightly but not enough to start enjoyng life again. Now I take the calcuim twice daily with food and one Ultimate Flora between meals. The Ultimate flora cost $35.00 per 30 count bottle. Best money I've ever spent. Hope this helps some one out there. I now know how troublesome and embrassing diarhea can be. My doctor never said I had IBS but since no other cure was found for it I figured that was what I had. Good luck. Here's a link to *Renew Life Ultimate Flora*


----------



## 17317 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Click here* for a better example. I originally had the link above pointing to a different product. Has anyone else tried this? I have used Ultimate Flora for only one week. Will it fix my problems or just help for awhile?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure that it would be any different than any other probiotic bacterial formula.Some people find probiotic bacteria reduce symptoms, it isn't a cure but it may reduce symptoms. Most people that get better on them seem to maintain some benefit long term. IBS can wax and wane so there may be periods of symptom breakthrough even if you find something that controls it well for you.There are a few strains like this one here www.aligngi.com that have actually been tested in IBSers and so there is some evidence other than anecdotal that they do work for some IBSers (no treatment ever works for everyone).K.


----------



## 17317 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for responding. Did so good for most of last week. I noticed slight upset this morning. Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to remember is that you are unlikey to find anything that 100% every day in every way controls all symptoms totally.Sometimes things that work 50% of the time or reduce symptoms 50% are a heck of a lot better than nothing, and it may be a combination of things that work partway that will give you control most of the time.Giving up completely on something because you have a slight upset isn't always the best course of action, and more often than not it will still work some of the time after a slight bit of symptom breakthough. This is not always a sign that it will never ever do anything to help you for the rest of all time.K.


----------



## 17317 (Jan 15, 2007)

> quote:*I'm not sure that it would be any different than any other probiotic bacterial formula.*


Kathleen, is there any difference between what I am taking now (Ultimate Flora) and the probiotic acidophilus I am going to list below? The bottle I am looking at says it contains 10 mg of probiotic acidophilus which contains over 100 milion Lactobacillus Acidophillus?Other Ingrediants: Rice, Powder Gelatin, Maltodextrin, Slica and Vegatable Magnesium Stearate.Should I take this instead? The difference in price would be fantastic.I didn't mean to imply that I was going to quit taking the Ultimate Flora. That has been the only thing that has given me relief in months. Just going to try different doses at different times of the day and the probiotic acidophilus I also have if you think that's a good idea.Like I mentioned earlier, I am trying the Ultimate Flora once daily between meals and the calcuim two or three times a day with meals.You are so kind for answering my posts. I know I have problems relaying my thoughts to text. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I might look at a Bifobacterium strain rather than L acidophilus based on some of the research on IBSers.www.aligngi.com is a brand that uses the same strain as the clinical trial, not sure how the price lines up.Which strain helps which IBSer seems a bit idiosyncratic. We do know some may have different interactions with the host (that is you), but it is hard to know for all brands what that will be as most don't give you any strain information, and only a few bacterial strains have really been looked at.You might try it to see if it also works for you. I do not find a whole lot of difference in how any of the probitoics I have tried work as long as they are from a company that I think can actually get live bacteria in a pill (not all can, and price isn't always the best way to tell).K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is an excellent new article in the IFFGD's "Gut Bacteria and Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Eamonn, M. M. Quigley M.D., Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, University College Cork, Cork, IrelandBacteria are present in the normal gut (intestines) and in large numbers the lower parts of the intestine. These "normal" bacteria have important functions in life. A variety of factors may disturb the mutually beneficial relationship between the flora and its host, and disease may result. The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) may surprise some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that disturbances in the bacteria that populate the intestine may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. This article presents a discussion of the possible role of bacteria in IBS and various treatment approaches."http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.htmlYou can email them for a copy of this or call toll free. I highly recommend this publication. There is also an excellent article on Post infectious IBS and stress and IBS.http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.html


----------



## 17317 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you both for the information.


----------



## doctorsareuseless (Aug 30, 2015)

Most probiotics are useless for IBS as they don't get into the lower intestine. Look for ones that do.


----------

